# Logitech Mouseman Dual Optical USB Wheel Mouse Woes

## dechah

I have reached nearly the end of my tether, I have been wrestling with this mouse problem for two days now.

I have the Logitech mouse connected to an AMD system with a ECS K7S5a motherboard that features the SIS735 chipset.

I have compiled my kernel in accordance with the how-to guide for setting up USB mouse support.  I have mounted my /boot partition and made sure I copied the newly compiled kernel into it.  I have edited my /etc/modules.autoload file to include the modules created when the kernel was compiled

At boot up, the system checks module dependencies and then starts loading the modules, all goes well until it reaches the usb-uhci module, and that invariably fails to load.

I have re-compiled my kernel at least a dozen times, firstly trying the alternative "UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) Support" which creates the different module "uhci".  When compiled in this way, I ensure I edit the modules.autoload file to load the correct module, but this also invariably fails.

I have also tried having the settings compiled fully into the kernel, i.e. not as modules, also trying each UHCI driver option, again the mouse fails to wake up.

I have previously posted my dmesg output and modprobe output in this message https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5697

Finally, I noticed a message about editing the /etc/devfsd file to change misc/psaux to input/mice and have done this as well and still the mouse is comatose.

The annoying thing is that when I boot from the Gentoo 1.2 CD, it auotmatically supports the mouse without a hitch.  I wish there was some way of seeing how the CD boot disc confiures itself to drive the mouse, cause I sure a sh*t can't get it working from my installation.

Sorry to bore you all.

----------

## delta407

Maybe your computer is OHCI instead of UHCI.

----------

## dechah

That's it, re-compiled using OHCI and am now have an active mouse.  Thanks so much for the help

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Maybe your computer is OHCI instead of UHCI.

 

----------

